
The Search for an HIV Vaccine - jseliger
https://www.wired.com/story/search-for-aids-vaccine/
======
ogennadi
Burt Dorman, a researcher, has been trying for the past 30 years to get
funding for a killed-virus HIV vaccine (i.e. infect folks with denatured HIV
and see if they can get further infected by real HIV). Only recently is this
approach being tried by others.

This reminds me of how certain anti-aging researchers have been struggling to
get funding for their own "brute-force" approaches.

~~~
kgc
Which anti-aging researchers and what brute force methods?

~~~
ogennadi
Aubrey de Grey at SENS. IIRC they're trying to clear out age-related damage
rather than fully understand the mechanisms of aging first (as more mainstream
researchers are doing).

------
nonbel
There can be an HIV vaccine, but not an AIDS vaccine... Its like saying there
can be a "runny nose and cough" vaccine or a "rash" vaccine.

~~~
dang
Well, that's a bit nitpicky, but since it doesn't hurt we'll change it to
"HIV" above.

